# Lawmakers or lawbreakers?



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

Can you imagine working at the following Company?

It has a little over 500 employees with the following statistics:

29 have been accused of spousal abuse
7 have been arrested for fraud
19 have been accused of writing bad checks
117 have bankrupted at least two businesses
3 have been arrested for assault
71 cannot get a credit card due to bad credit
14 have been arrested on drug-related charges
8 have been arrested for shoplifting
21 are current defendants in lawsuits
84 were stopped for drunk driving ( in 1998 alone)


Can you guess which organization this is?


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

It's the 535 members of your United States Congress.

The same group that perpetually cranks out hundreds upon hundreds of new laws designed to keep the good ship USA on an even keel.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Sadly, this doesn't shock me.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

What company is that?
Im sure its not one of mone or one i've worked for...well..maybe som of the charges...LOL
What company?!!!!


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

johnny933 said:


> What company is that?
> Im sure its not one of mone or one i've worked for...well..maybe som of the charges...LOL
> What company?!!!!


See the second post above johnny. Its Congress.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

It's our fault. We vote for these criminals election after election.

Did you know that members of Congress are exempt from any and all drug testing? I love that one. Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

wow....

(i thought it was enron, LOL!)


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Sad to say, better candidates don't seem to have a chance of getting in. And even if they do, all the other bums try to get rid of them! 
(I HATE politics!! It's the one topic that can get me raving every time!)


----------

